# 3/16



## Quetico (Jan 3, 2016)

It's March 16th. International S Scale Day. Get it? 3/16 scale? 

What have you done to celebrate? 

Me, not much. I'm between layouts at the moment.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good catch, it did not occur to me.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well that calls for a *green beer* . :stroke::stroke::stroke:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh damn, I missed it....have to wait a whole year now.


----------

